# Problema con resistencia Pioneer A-333



## imgs (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos un placer seguir por aqui enredado en el mundo de la electronica Aunque sea muy complicada

Bueno os cuento chicos:
Tengo un amplificador Pioneer A-333 el cual estaba funcionando muy bien teniendo casi 30años, el caso es que por un inepto el cual se encargo un dia de montar el amplificador hizo algun tipo de corto en la salida de altavoces(nose si entre + y - o directamente con alguna tierra del lugar)
El caso es que a los pocos minutos el amplificador dejo de funionar de golpe.

La primera impresion es que al encenderlo, no se activa el rele que posee el ampli(me imagino que para dar tiempo a cargar los condensadores). Y posteriormente al abrir el ampli solo pude apreciar que una de las resistencias que colindan con el transistor estaba quemada.
Hasta aqui todo facil, quitamos la resistencia y la sustituimos pero aqui llega el problema.

Es esta en cuestion:



Aqui el esquema electrico del area implicada:



Como veis lleva el transistor, y una resistencia (entre otras cosas) por cada canal que tiene el altavoz.
Aqui esta el problema, en el manual la resistencia que esta quemada se representa como R264, mirando los componentes dentro del manual, esta resistencia se traduce en esto:

Pero como vereis muestra que la resistencia tiene unos valores de 26*10^4Ohm y 1/4w(este valor no existe en el mercado). Tambien me hace sospechar que en canales del mismo ampli lleven resistencias diferentes, porque la R262 del otro canal seria 26*10^2Ohm y esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. 

Ademas todas las resistencias tienen los mismo colores (de la etapa final). 
Tampoco me queda claro como identificarlas por los colores porque tienen color marron-negro-gris(o plata no aparece claro)-oro..... 1MOhm?? 0.10Ohm??

Necesito que me echeis un cable con esto porque me esta volviendo loca la dichosa resistencia y las contradicciones del manual con las del propio componente.

Todo este lio sin todavia saber si se ha quemado media placa, los transistores, mas resistencias o el el propio rele que conmuta a los cuatro canales...........
PD:Aqui el manual completo http://www.bigupload.com/en/file/44012/hfe-pioneer-a-333-443-service.pdf.html

Muchas Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 8, 2012)

Porque no miras en el otro canal que valor tiene, en la foto justo pasa la cinta azl del cambiador y no se ve

si es Marron Negro Plata es de 0.1Ω


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 8, 2012)

Que tal amigo, la resistencia es de 100Ω - 1/4W, lo que si te recomiendo es que revises el estado de los drivers (Q222 y Q224) y los transistores de salida (Q3 y Q4)


----------



## imgs (Jun 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigo, la resistencia es de 100Ω - 1/4W, lo que si te recomiendo es que revises el estado de los drivers (Q222 y Q224) y los transistores de salida (Q3 y Q4)


Es muy estraño porque el dibujo de la resistencia parece seguir la frecuencia marron-negro-plata-oro pero si es cierto que ahora midiendola con el polimetro me da 100Ohm(pero no me fio nunca de medir los componentes en la placa). La cuestion es, como sabes que son de 100? proque en el manual yo no saque nada en claro y de colores menos(para aprenderlo para proximas ocasiones  )

Para revisar los transistores que me dices, los extraigo de la placa mejor? 
Me imagino que con medir con el polimetro en hfe la base-colector y base-emisor obteniendo un valor Y colector emision ninguna lectura deberia estar correcto ese transistor cierto?

PD:Una de las resistencias de las mencionadas(que no esta aparentemente quemada tiene 68Ω). Me da que esa esta muerta tambien...

Muchas gracias por los comentarios!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 8, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Es muy estraño porque el dibujo de la resistencia parece seguir la frecuencia marron-negro-plata-oro pero si es cierto que ahora midiendola con el polimetro me da 100Ohm(pero no me fio nunca de medir los componentes en la placa). La cuestion es, como sabes que son de 100? proque en el manual yo no saque nada en claro y de colores menos(para aprenderlo para proximas ocasiones  )


Se que es de 100Ω porque la topología de la gran mayoría de los Pioneer son iguales , ademas tuve uno igual entre mis garras 


imgs dijo:


> Para revisar los transistores que me dices, los extraigo de la placa mejor?
> Me imagino que con medir con el polimetro en hfe la base-colector y base-emisor obteniendo un valor Y colector emision ninguna lectura deberia estar correcto ese transistor cierto?


Sip, siempre es mejor medir los transistores afuera del equipo, además te recomiendo una prueba poco ortodoxa que yo suelo hacer, dependiendo el tipo de transistor si es NPN o PNP coloco una resistencia de 47Ω entre Base y Emisor, pongo tensión en el colector (Si es NPN ponle tensión positivo y PNP tensión negativa) y mide si hay voltaje en el emisor, si te arroja alguna lectura, puedes tener la seguridad de que ese transistor tiene fugas y por lo tanto te dará problemas...


imgs dijo:


> PD:Una de las resistencias de las mencionadas(que no esta aparentemente quemada tiene 68Ω). Me da que esa esta muerta tambien...


Siempre que se quema una de las resistencias que están entre Base-Emisor de los transistores finales, es recomendable cambiar las 2 resistencias


----------



## imgs (Jun 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se que es de 100Ω porque la topología de la gran mayoría de los Pioneer son iguales , ademas tuve uno igual entre mis garras
> Sip, siempre es mejor medir los transistores afuera del equipo, además te recomiendo una prueba poco ortodoxa que yo suelo hacer, dependiendo el tipo de transistor si es NPN o PNP coloco una resistencia de 47Ω entre Base y Emisor, pongo tensión en el colector (Si es NPN ponle tensión positivo y PNP tensión negativa) y mide si hay voltaje en el emisor, si te arroja alguna lectura, puedes tener la seguridad de que ese transistor tiene fugas y por lo tanto te dará problemas...
> Siempre que se quema una de las resistencias que están entre Base-Emisor de los transistores finales, es recomendable cambiar las 2 resistencias


jjajajajaj perfecto entonces, tendre que ir a buscar unas cuantas resitencias para sustituirlas

Vale, desoldare los dos transistores de salida y los driver para comprobarlos. Se me ocurre otra pegunta, para diferentes transistores utilizo misma resistencia?

Me alegro de haber encontrado a una persona que entienda tanto de estos pioneer 
Por cierto ahora le montare un par de ventiladores al disipador para que trabaje mas fresco, ya pondre fotos.

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 8, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Vale, desoldare los dos transistores de salida y los driver para comprobarlos. Se me ocurre otra pegunta, para diferentes transistores utilizo misma resistencia?


Sip, la idea principal de esa resistencia es mantener el transistor apagado, si dejas la base abierta, cabe la posibilidad de que incluso tu presencia active el transistor y te de medidas raras 



imgs dijo:


> Me alegro de haber encontrado a una persona que entienda tanto de estos pioneer


Que te puedo decir? son mis favoritos . Claro, si me regalan un Accuphase no me molestaría en lo absoluto 


imgs dijo:


> Por cierto ahora le montare un par de ventiladores al disipador para que trabaje mas fresco, ya pondre fotos.


Te recomiendo que si lo haces, toma el voltaje directamente desde el transformador y rectifica el voltaje con un circuito aparte para evitar que se cuelen ruidos al ampli. Saludos...


----------



## imgs (Jun 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sip, la idea principal de esa resistencia es mantener el transistor apagado, si dejas la base abierta, cabe la posibilidad de que incluso tu presencia active el transistor y te de medidas raras
> 
> Que te puedo decir? son mis favoritos . Claro, si me regalan un Accuphase no me molestaría en lo absoluto
> Te recomiendo que si lo haces, toma el voltaje directamente desde el transformador y rectifica el voltaje con un circuito aparte para evitar que se cuelen ruidos al ampli. Saludos...


Entendido el metodo de prueba. Gracias porque antes no sabia el porque de esa prueba

La verdad es que no he visto a otro amplificador mover altavoces de la misma forma que este. Le puedes poner unos pequeñitos que saca el maximo de ellos o unos sobredimensionados que los movera dignamente
Incluso al maximo volumen sin llegar a una sensacion de distorsion, o estar el disipador ardiendo y funcionar sin ningun problema.ejjeje

Exacto me leiste el pensamiento, voy a utilizar un trafo, rectificador y estabilizador a 12V para los dos ventiladores. Lo he probado solo colocados encima de la caja y por mas que le pudiera exigir en todo momento estaba frio el aluminio jejejje

Ya os informare de los avances

Un saludo


----------



## imgs (Jun 9, 2012)

Una preguntilla que me ha salido buscando resistencias. El color del fondo/revestimiento de la resistencia indica de que material están hechas? Porque ahora mismo no se de que material comprarlas. Cuales me recomendáis? 
Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 9, 2012)

El color del revestimiento en esos amplificadores indican una función o prioridad en especifico, por ejemplo las del recubrimiento marron significa que son criticas, las azules, ademas de criticas cuentan con un fusible en serie. Yo recomendaría reemplazarlas por resistencias de metalfilm


----------



## imgs (Jun 12, 2012)

Ya vuelvo por aqui para comentar resultados, algo extraños para mi conocimiento:

El Q2 y Q4 con el metodo de prueba tienen fuga, los 10V de la fuente los devuelve por el emisor. Ademas testandolos con polimetro en modo diodo, de colector a emisor obtengo valor 0.
Asique los transistores de salida quemados.

Ahora con los driver ocurre algo curioso, con el metodo que me comentastes no fuga por el emisor en ningun momento. Pero testandolos en modo diodos el C2238 de base a colector y de base a emisor obtengo 560 que en el a968 obtengo de colector a base y de emisor a base 540. Es normal que sea diferente valor¿?

Decir tambien que la resistencia que creia que estaba en malas condiciones no lo esta, aunque la sustituire igualmente
Sustituyo Q2, Q4 y resistencias?

Gracias por todo!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> El Q2 y Q4 con el metodo de prueba tienen fuga, los 10V de la fuente los devuelve por el emisor. Ademas testandolos con polimetro en modo diodo, de colector a emisor obtengo valor 0.


Si evidentemente están mal, sería buenisimo que midas el hFE de los transistores del canal que está bien para que a la hora de reemplazar los del canal dañado no tengas diferencias raras entre ambos canales (Son paranoias mías )



imgs dijo:


> Ahora con los driver ocurre algo curioso, con el metodo que me comentastes no fuga por el emisor en ningun momento. Pero testandolos en modo diodos el C2238 de base a colector y de base a emisor obtengo 560 que en el a968 obtengo de colector a base y de emisor a base 540. Es normal que sea diferente valor?


No hay problema, son diferencias que ocurren porque son componentes de calidad OEM, y pueden variar, ya los semiconductores de clase militar es otra cosa, pero cuestan mas que todo el equipo 



imgs dijo:


> tambien que la resistencia que creia que estaba en malas condiciones no lo esta, aunque la sustituire igualmente
> Sustituyo Q2, Q4 y resistencias?


Si puedes reemplazar la etapa de potencia completa (Finales, resistencias B/E y drivers) te iría mejor 

Saludos...


----------



## imgs (Jun 12, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si evidentemente están mal, sería buenisimo que midas el hFE de los transistores del canal que está bien para que a la hora de reemplazar los del canal dañado no tengas diferencias raras entre ambos canales (Son paranoias mías )
> 
> No hay problema, son diferencias que ocurren porque son componentes de calidad OEM, y pueden variar, ya los semiconductores de clase militar es otra cosa, pero cuestan mas que todo el equipo
> 
> ...


Eso esta hecho, desoldare el otro transistor y lo medire a ver.

Me quedo mas tranquilo con el tema de diferencias de valores.

Las tengo fuera de la placa por lo que no me costaria nada sustituirlas por componentes nuevos, lo que me echa para atras es la dificultad para encontrar estos componentes. Las resistencias claro esta no hay problema, pero los transistores por lo menos los drivers esta complicada la cosa. Pero igualmente me dispongo a buscarlos.

Gracias otra vez por tu ayuda!


----------



## imgs (Jun 12, 2012)

Me callo, porque buscando un poco he encontrado una pagina con todos los componentes juntitos...
http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=8262
http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=8522
http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=8338
http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=8475
http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=9480

Son todos los componentes identicos a los OEM. La unica pena de la pagina, es que no veo resistencias de tolerancia 5%, todas son del 10%.

Ahora se me plantea una curiosidad, como el problema de mi amplificador es solo en un canal, en este caso el B. Ahora que he retirado los componentes dañados de ese canal, el canal A deberia funcionar sin problemas, cierto?.

Gracias ratmayor!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2012)

Linda pagina, lastima que aquí no hayan tiendas así 



imgs dijo:


> Ahora se me plantea una curiosidad, como el problema de mi amplificador es solo en un canal, en este caso el B. Ahora que he retirado los componentes dañados de ese canal, el canal A deberia funcionar sin problemas, cierto?


Sip, son canales enteramente independientes 

¡Un detalle que olvide mensionar! Cuando hagas pruebas en caliente (Con el ampli encendido) usa una lampara serie de 60W! ni mas, ni menos, esto para evitar que si por una mala jugada del destino tienes un fallo en el BIAS, evite que tu ampli se incendie


----------



## imgs (Jun 12, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *Linda pagina, lastima que aquí no hayan tiendas así *
> 
> Sip, son canales enteramente independientes
> 
> ¡Un detalle que olvide mensionar! Cuando hagas pruebas en caliente (Con el ampli encendido) usa una lampara serie de 60W! ni mas, ni menos, esto para evitar que si por una mala jugada del destino tienes un fallo en el BIAS, evite que tu ampli se incendie


Desgraciadamente me acabo de dar cuenta que es una pagina de mexico y el envio me cuesta muchisimo, asique estoy buscando por aqui. Espero tener suerte.

Lo que me imaginaba No te preocupes solo me quiero asegurar de que funciona correctamente el canal y no necesito sustituir ningun componente mas.



Acabo de probar el amplificador solo con el canal A y funciona, asi puedo descartar el rele que no se encendia antes era por proteccion. 

Pero no funciona bien, solo se escucha la musica en el modo "direct", en el modo "loudness" o sin ninguno pulsado tengo que subir el volumen casi al maximo para llegar a escucharlo..... Tengo otro problema aqui...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/asdyam.jpg/

Encima aqui si que estoy perdidisimo

Gracias


----------



## imgs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sigo con la busqueda de los dichosos componentes, y tengo algunos problemas en encontrar por aqui estos dos transistores: 2sc2238 y 2sc3181
Para el primero he encontrado el que aparece como sustituto, este: http://www.donberg.es/descript/2/2sc_3182.htm
Y para el segundo he encontrado uno con mismos valores: http://www.e-merchan.com/pub/2sc2344.pdf

Pero no se si estos componentes me daran buen resultado

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2012)

Que tal imgs, el problema que tienes con el pre se me hace que es mas algo de mantenimiento fisico que otra cosa, sería bueno que rastrearas hasta donde llega la señal sin decaer, en casos muy personales me a pasado que los suiches con el tiempo dejan de conducir y la solucion mas efectiva ha sido la técnica ninja del WD-40 en los contactos 

En cuanto a los reemplazos, siempre que tengan las mismas características, no debería haber problemas. Saludos


----------



## imgs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal imgs, el problema que tienes con el pre se me hace que es mas algo de mantenimiento fisico que otra cosa, sería bueno que rastrearas hasta donde llega la señal sin decaer, en casos muy personales me a pasado que los suiches con el tiempo dejan de conducir y la solucion mas efectiva ha sido la técnica ninja del WD-40 en los contactos
> 
> En cuanto a los reemplazos, siempre que tengan las mismas características, no debería haber problemas. Saludos


No, justo ha dejado de funcionar cuando ocurrio el problema. Antes funcionaba bien, incluso aseguraria que estaba funcionando en loudness cuando ocurrio el problema
De todas maneras le dare una pasadita con limpiacontactos.
Rastreare la señal a ver 

Los mismos los mismos no son los valores, 2sc3181 120V/8A/80W
                                                         2sc3182 140V/10A/100W

                                                         2sc2238 160V/1.5A/25W
                                                         2SC2344  160V (CB) -180V (CE) /1.5A/25W
                                                                 Colector-base----Colector-emisor

Seguramente mañana vaya a por ellos, pero si antes me puedes confirmar que me valen.

GRACIAS!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> No, justo ha dejado de funcionar cuando ocurrio el problema. Antes funcionaba bien, incluso aseguraria que estaba funcionando en loudness cuando ocurrio el problema
> De todas maneras le dare una pasadita con limpiacontactos.
> Rastreare la señal a ver


Mejor rastrea la señal, en teoría ningun daño en el amplificador crea daños colaterales en el preamplificador a no ser que tengas muy mala suerte 


imgs dijo:


> Los mismos los mismos no son los valores, 2sc3181 120V/8A/80W
> 2sc3182 140V/10A/100W
> 
> 2sc2238 160V/1.5A/25W
> ...


 Me parece que si pudieran servir, al fin y al cabo, ese ampli no usa los finales al 100%


----------



## imgs (Jun 21, 2012)

Sustituidos los componentes de la etapa final y ya esta FUNCIONANDO!!!
Al final los cambie por los componentes mencionados arriba y sin problema. Ademas ya encontre tambien la solucion a la preamplificacion
Unos de los cables de conexion con la placa se habia desconectado, nada mas volver a conectarlos tachan!!

Quiero agradecerte ratmayor toda la ayuda que me has proporcionado, sin ella no habria sabido como arreglar mi amplificador.
Lo dicho muchisimas gracias!!! Cualquier cosas aqui me tienes 

Un saludo!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 21, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Sustituidos los componentes de la etapa final y ya esta FUNCIONANDO!!!
> Al final los cambie por los componentes mencionados arriba y sin problema. Ademas ya encontre tambien la solucion a la preamplificacion
> Unos de los cables de conexion con la placa se habia desconectado, nada mas volver a conectarlos tachan!!


Excelente, me alegra saber que ya tu ampli vive...



imgs dijo:


> Quiero agradecerte ratmayor toda la ayuda que me has proporcionado, sin ella no habria sabido como arreglar mi amplificador.








 Bromas aparte, espero sigas participando en la comunidad, Saludos...


----------



## imgs (Jun 22, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente, me alegra saber que ya tu ampli vive...
> 
> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/001/987/fyeah.jpg
> Bromas aparte, espero sigas participando en la comunidad, Saludos...


Si, seguiré por aquí aprendiendo de este mundo de la electrónica.jejej

Además seguiré por este hilo porque la salida del amplificador derecha tanto del canal A (el cual he reparado)como del canal B, distorsiona de forma tenue. Pero en cuanto subo el volumen se escucha mal. Lo raro es que también lo hace en el canal B que en teoría estaba bien. No es problema de previos que ya los comprobe.

Además creo que el canal A sigo teniendo algún problema, tanto la resistencia que estaba quemada como el driver 968 estaban ardiendo. Incluso la resistencia se esta enegreciendi de forma alarmante.... Porque ocurre esto?? 

Seguimos con la historia


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Además seguiré por este hilo porque la salida del amplificador derecha tanto del canal A (el cual he reparado)como del canal B, distorsiona de forma tenue. Pero en cuanto subo el volumen se escucha mal. Lo raro es que también lo hace en el canal B que en teoría estaba bien. No es problema de previos que ya los comprobe.


Apaga la salida de los altavoces e intenta probar directo desde la salida del ampli



imgs dijo:


> Además creo que el canal A sigo teniendo algún problema, tanto la resistencia que estaba quemada como el driver 968 estaban ardiendo. Incluso la resistencia se esta enegreciendi de forma alarmante.... Porque ocurre esto??


Olvidé mensionar un detallito  posiblemente al dañar uno de los drivers es probable que se haya quemado el transistor de BIAS, mide los voltajes que van a las bases de los drivers, regularmente andan por los +1V y -V1 y chequea que los voltajes estén parejos, si hay una diferencia considerable, tienes un problema con el BIAS y/o problema de alimentación...


----------



## imgs (Jun 22, 2012)

Desconectar





Ratmayor dijo:


> Apaga la salida de los altavoces e intenta probar directo desde la salida del ampli
> 
> Olvidé mensionar un detallito  posiblemente al dañar uno de los drivers es probable que se haya quemado el transistor de BIAS, mide los voltajes que van a las bases de los drivers, regularmente andan por los +1V y -V1 y chequea que los voltajes estén parejos, si hay una diferencia considerable, tienes un problema con el BIAS y/o problema de alimentación...



Estos son los voltajes que obtengo midiendo la base:
Sustituidos por mi
1.01v
-1.11v
Originales
1.12v
-0.99v

Nose a que te refieres con mirar la salida del amplia y no los altavoces.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Desconectar
> 
> Estos son los voltajes que obtengo midiendo la base:
> Sustituidos por mi
> ...


Están casi parejos  no parece ser problema de BIAS, sino problema de transistores piratas  Otra prueba, mide con el amplificador sin nada conectado y con el volumen al minimo, que voltaje tiene en la salida de audio


imgs dijo:


> Nose a que te refieres con mirar la salida del amplia y no los altavoces.


La salida directa del ampli es la que está entre las resistencias de cerámica, donde se unen ambos emisores de los transistores finales a ver si no hay algun problema con uno de los relés de protección del amplificador...

P.D.: Mide la impedancia de los parlantes!


----------



## imgs (Jun 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Están casi parejos  no parece ser problema de BIAS, sino problema de transistores piratas  *Otra prueba, mide con el amplificador sin nada conectado y con el volumen al minimo, que voltaje tiene en la salida de audio*
> La salida directa del ampli es la que está entre las resistencias de cerámica, donde se unen ambos emisores de los transistores finales a ver si no hay algun problema con uno de los relés de protección del amplificador...
> 
> P.D.: Mide la impedancia de los parlantes!


Es curioso, las salidas derecha de los canales A y B (que tienen la distorsion comentada), tienen unos valores de 0.7V CC. Y la salida izquierda de los dos canales 0.10V

He medido la salida del amplificador, despues del rele de proteccion. Y una de las salidas me da una tension de 0.22V, pero la otra me da una tension de 79V Con los canales desconectados claro.

Nose si querias que conectase los altavoces ahi, pero al ver esa tension me ha dado miedo a conectarlo....

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Es curioso, las salidas derecha de los canales A y B (que tienen la distorsion comentada), tienen unos valores de 0.7V CC. Y la salida izquierda de los dos canales 0.10V


Es que las A y B dependen de un mismo canal, así que vamos a referirnos a los canales L y R 



imgs dijo:


> He medido la salida del amplificador, despues del rele de proteccion. Y una de las salidas me da una tension de 0.22V, pero la otra me da una tension de 79V Con los canales desconectados claro.


79V???  me parece que si te estás enfrentando a transistores piratas, hagamos algo, desconecta los emisores y las bases de los transistores finales del canal que está fallando y mide el voltaje que hay en los pines de esos transistores, NO DEBE HABER NADA



imgs dijo:


> Nose si querias que conectase los altavoces ahi, pero al ver esa tension me ha dado miedo a conectarlo...


Con ese voltaje ni loco conectaría los altavoces


----------



## imgs (Jun 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es que las A y B dependen de un mismo canal, así que vamos a referirnos a los canales L y R


Ok



Ratmayor dijo:


> 79V???  me parece que si te estás enfrentando a transistores piratas, hagamos algo, desconecta los emisores y las bases de los transistores finales del canal que está fallando y mide el voltaje que hay en los pines de esos transistores, NO DEBE HABER NADA
> 
> Con ese voltaje ni loco conectaría los altavoces


Aqui es donde he medido la tension, a la salida del rele. En el cable que aparece en la imagen.


Los componentes los encargue a una tienda grande de electronica y estos los pidieron por catalogo. Te recuerdo que a lo mejor es este el problema, que coloque componentes similares pero no los mismos:

2sc3181 120V/8A/80W
2sc3182 140V/10A/100W

2sc2238 160V/1.5A/25W
2SC2344 160V (CB) -180V (CE) /1.5A/25W
Colector-base----Colector-emisor

Tambien comentarte que cambie la resistencia por una de 100Ω 1% 0.6w de metal film.

Ahora mismo pruebo lo que me comentas


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2012)

La salida del amplificador es la que está en el pin central de esas resistencias blancas grandes de cerámica, tomaste las mediciones allí?


----------



## imgs (Jun 23, 2012)

Base 2sc3182 -> 0.05V
Emisor 2sc3182-> 0.66V

Base 2sa1264-> 0.01 a veces no daba valor otras 0.02, 0.....
Emisor 2sa1264-> 0.01 y 0

Impedancia de los altavoces: 5.5Ω





Ratmayor dijo:


> La salida del amplificador es la que está en el pin central de esas resistencias blancas grandes de cerámica, tomaste las mediciones allí?


No Lo medi en el cable ese que se ve enrollado...pss:



Actualizo valores, he vuelto a medio soldar los finales y estos son los voltajes:
Canal R(que tenia el problema): Entre las patillas de la resistencia->0.28V
Canal L: Entre patillas de la resistencia->0V


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Base 2sc3182 -> 0.05V
> Emisor 2sc3182-> 0.66V


Alerta de fuga!!!



imgs dijo:


> Base 2sa1264-> 0.01 a veces no daba valor otras 0.02, 0.....
> Emisor 2sa1264-> 0.01 y 0


 este si lo veo bien...



imgs dijo:


> Impedancia de los altavoces: 5.5Ω


Eso es muy bajo para ese ampli 


imgs dijo:


> No Lo medi en el cable ese que se ve enrollado...pss:


Esa es la alimentación 



imgs dijo:


> Actualizo valores, he vuelto a medio soldar los finales y estos son los voltajes:
> Canal R(que tenia el problema): Entre las patillas de la resistencia->0.28V
> Canal L: Entre patillas de la resistencia->0V


Insisto que tienes una leve fuga de voltaje, que posibilidades tienes de grabar el sonido del canal que está fallando?


----------



## imgs (Jun 26, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Alerta de fuga!!!
> 
> este si lo veo bien...
> 
> ...


Tengo otro transistor en casa, que compre dos. Lo pruebo antes de ir a la tienda a descambiarlo?
Esta fuga es el motivo del sobrecalentamiento del driver y resistencia? 

La impedancia es de 5,5 cada altavoz.

Podría grabarte en el movil el sonido de los altavoces, te valdría?

Un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2012)

hazle la prueba de fugas que te recomendé al principio y asi salimos de dudas, me sigue pareciendo que 5,5 ohmios es demasiado bajo, aunque en teoría ese ampli puede trabajar con 4 ohms, pero bueh... soy maniatico  en cuanto a lo del movil, supongo que si serviría... Saludos...


----------



## imgs (Jun 26, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> hazle la prueba de fugas que te recomendé al principio y asi salimos de dudas, me sigue pareciendo que 5,5 ohmios es demasiado bajo, aunque en teoría ese ampli puede trabajar con 4 ohms, pero bueh... soy maniatico  en cuanto a lo del movil, supongo que si serviría... Saludos...


Ok realizaré las pruebas estos días y te comento, que estoy bastante liado.
Bueno es que tenia dos columnas de 8ohm pero resulta que lleva un woofer de 4 ohm y un tweeter de la misma impedancia.


----------



## imgs (Jul 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> hazle la prueba de fugas que te recomendé al principio y asi salimos de dudas, me sigue pareciendo que 5,5 ohmios es demasiado bajo, aunque en teoría ese ampli puede trabajar con 4 ohms, pero bueh... soy maniatico  en cuanto a lo del movil, supongo que si serviría... Saludos...


La prueba de fugas al transistor nuevo me da 0.28v metiendo 10v y 50 ohm
Son piratas cierto?  Puedo reclamarlo en la tienda?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> La prueba de fugas al transistor nuevo me da 0.28v metiendo 10v y 10 ohm
> Son piratas cierto?







Problem?


imgs dijo:


> Puedo reclamarlo en la tienda?


Intenta a ver, aunque muchas no se hacen responsables e intentarán alegar que tu dañaste el transistor


----------



## imgs (Jul 3, 2012)

La grabación no se escuchaba nada bien. Aunque ya sabemos que el problema es que es pirata el transistor. Cuando te estaba grabando el archivo de voz, la resistencia se ha calentado hasta salir humo de ella y el driver estaba muy caliente..... 
Mañana llamaré a la tienda haber que me dicen.


----------



## imgs (Jul 13, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> La grabación no se escuchaba nada bien. Aunque ya sabemos que el problema es que es pirata el transistor. Cuando te estaba grabando el archivo de voz, la resistencia se ha calentado hasta salir humo de ella y el driver estaba muy caliente.....
> Mañana llamaré a la tienda haber que me dicen.


Ya me cambiaron el 3182 porque realmente era pirata como decías, y me han conseguido el 3181. Pero después de sustituirlo y probarlo antes con tu prueba(todo ok).
El canal sigue distorsionando igual que antes y la resistencia y el driver 968 se han calentado muchísimo. Igual que antes vamos.
Tienes alguna idea de por donde poder seguir? 

Gracias!!



Los driver me dan valores normales, 1.14v y 0.97v.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2012)

Que tal, chequea el estado del transistor de BIAS, es un transistor pequeño que está fijo en el disipador junto a los transistores finales


----------



## imgs (Jul 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal, chequea el estado del transistor de BIAS, es un transistor pequeño que está fijo en el disipador junto a los transistores finales


Da valores de 1.14-0.96-0.50v nose si base colector emisor o al revés.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Da valores de 1.14-0.96-0.50v nose si base colector emisor o al revés.


...Y lo cambiaste?


----------



## imgs (Jul 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...Y lo cambiaste?


No, es el original. Esta medida la tome del bias del canal afectado, el otro bias variaba levemente esos valores.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> No, es el original. Esta medida la tome del bias del canal afectado, el otro bias variaba levemente esos valores.







*Cambialo pues...*​


----------



## imgs (Jul 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://www.divideyvenceras.es/galeria/memes/mirada-fija-meme.png
> *Cambialo pues...*​


Solo el bias del canal afectado o los dos? De vuelta a la tienda de electronica


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2012)

Antes de ir a la tienda, yo intercambiaría los transistores de un canal a otro...


----------



## imgs (Jul 15, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Antes de ir a la tienda, yo intercambiaría los transistores de un canal a otro...


 He intercambiado los bias y no es ese el problema. Porque la distorsion sigue en el mismo canal...
Alguna idea mas?  Esto parece un expediente x


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> He intercambiado los bias y no es ese el problema. Porque la distorsion sigue en el mismo canal...
> Alguna idea mas? Esto parece un expediente x


 Sigue con la técnica ninja de intercambiar componentes de un canal al otro, por la falla parece un transistor fugoso, pero sin escuchar como distorsiona se me hace dificil, una pregunta, aparte de la resistencia, tambien se calienta el driver?


----------



## imgs (Jul 15, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sigue con la técnica ninja de intercambiar componentes de un canal al otro, por la falla parece un transistor fugoso, pero sin escuchar como distorsiona se me hace dificil, una pregunta, aparte de la resistencia, tambien se calienta el driver?


Si, tambien se calentaba muchísimo. Mañana te paso una grabación haber si escuchas algo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesante... Mide la continuidad que hay entre el emisor de los drivers y la base del transistor de salida que le corresponde a cada uno...


----------



## imgs (Jul 15, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Interesante... Mide la continuidad que hay entre el emisor de los drivers y la base del transistor de salida que le corresponde a cada uno...


Unos 6Ω en todos. Tanto del canal que distorsiona como del otroque funciona bien. Esto quiere decir que de ahí no existe el problema. Cierto? 
Decir que solo se calienta el driver 968 y su resistencia. Puede ser motivo de que el 968 tenga fugas? 
Gracias!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

6Ω? deberían haber 4,7Ω  En los Pioneer comunmente suele pasar que el final no está trabajando y es el driver quien amplifica, eso desfasa la onda, calienta el driver y la resistencia que va del emisor del driver a la salida del amplificador, eso pasa verdad?


----------



## imgs (Jul 15, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> 6Ω? deberían haber 4,7Ω  En los Pioneer comunmente suele pasar que el final no está trabajando y es el driver quien amplifica, eso desfasa la onda, calienta el driver y la resistencia que va del emisor del driver a la salida del amplificador, eso pasa verdad?


Si, se calienta el driver y la resistencia de 100 Ω que esta conectada al emisor. Mas o menos obtengo esos valores que te digo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

​Chequea las resistencias R266 y R268, sospecho fuertemente de ellas... ​


----------



## imgs (Jul 16, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/17/57581066.jpg​Chequea las resistencias R266 y R268, sospecho fuertemente de ellas... ​


5.7 y 6Ω, igual que las resistencias del otro canal. Sigo sin poder proporcionarte el audio. El microfono del movil es una autentica porqueria y solo se distingue la distorsion del movil

Que componentes podemos revisar ahora? He comprobado los 968 por si las moscas y no tienen fugas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 16, 2012)

u.u Sigo pensando que el final no está trabajando, hagamos otra prueba. Desconecta las bases de los finales, pon el voltimetro en la salida del ampli y toca las bases, dependiendo de la base que toques, debes ver una respuesta en el voltimetro, si no es así, ahi tienes al culpable...


----------



## imgs (Jul 16, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> u.u Sigo pensando que el final no está trabajando, hagamos otra prueba. Desconecta las bases de los finales, pon el voltimetro en la salida del ampli y toca las bases, dependiendo de la base que toques, debes ver una respuesta en el voltimetro, si no es así, ahi tienes al culpable...


He desconectado las bases de los finales. Conectando el voltimetro, un borne a la salida del ampli y el otro a la base del transistor no obtengo ningun valor, en ninguno de los transistores. Pero en el contacto donde estaba la base soldada si obtengo 0.5V y -0.5V.
Es esta la prueba que me pedias? Porque no estoy seguro de haberla hecho bien

Tambien luego me ha dado por medir continuidad entre la salida del ampli y la base del transistor. En el 3181 ha saltado el rele de proteccion pero en el 968 no ha hecho nada... Nose si te servira estos datos para algo...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 16, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> He desconectado las bases de los finales. Conectando el voltimetro, un borne a la salida del ampli y el otro a la base del transistor no obtengo ningun valor, en ninguno de los transistores. Pero en el contacto donde estaba la base soldada si obtengo 0.5V y -0.5V.


 Toca con el dedo, los terminales del transistor, toca la base, el voltimetro debe responder al transistor que tocaste.



imgs dijo:


> Tambien luego me ha dado por medir continuidad entre la salida del ampli y la base del transistor. En el 3181 ha saltado el rele de proteccion pero en el 968 no ha hecho nada... Nose si te servira estos datos para algo...


Llevo rato sospechando del final negativo...  por eso te pedi que midieras la resistencia que va del driver al final, porque aunque no se de cual distorsion estamos hablando, el hecho de que se caliente del driver y la resistencia que va del emisor del driver a la salida me da mucho que pensar...


----------



## imgs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Toca con el dedo, los terminales del transistor, toca la base, el voltimetro debe responder al transistor que tocaste.
> 
> Llevo rato sospechando del final negativo...  por eso te pedi que midieras la resistencia que va del driver al final, porque aunque no se de cual distorsion estamos hablando, el hecho de que se caliente del driver y la resistencia que va del emisor del driver a la salida me da mucho que pensar...


sigo sin entender lo que quieres que haga 
Coloco el polimetro o el dedo? Si es el polimetro donde cada terminal?  Uno en cada base? 

Esta tarde me parece que sacaré el 968 haber si tiene fugas..


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> sigo sin entender lo que quieres que haga
> Coloco el polimetro o el dedo? Si es el polimetro donde cada terminal? Uno en cada base?


Coloca el polímetro en la salida del ampli y coloca tu dedo en la base de los transistores, eso polarizaría el transistor y si está bien, deberías ver una respuestas en el polímetro.



imgs dijo:


> Esta tarde me parece que sacaré el 968 haber si tiene fugas..


 No creo que tenga fugas, creo más bien que está abierto


----------



## imgs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Coloca el polímetro en la salida del ampli y coloca tu dedo en la base de los transistores, eso polarizaría el transistor y si está bien, deberías ver una respuestas en el polímetro.
> 
> No creo que tenga fugas, creo más bien que está abierto


He echo una prueba, pero nose si es correcta He colocado un borne del voltimetro a la salida del ampli(en la resistencia ceramica), el otro borne a mi mano. Justo cuando toco la base con el dedo en el 3181 me da una tension de 1.5V pero cuando toco la base del 1264 no varia......

Esto me ha dado por pensar que el problema es de este final, lo he desoldado y probado con tu metodo pero nada..... No tiene fugas

Tambien he quitado el driver 968 por si las moscas pero esta bien....

Sigo sin poder grabarte la distorsion, si te sirve de ayuda solo comienza a distorsionar cuando el volumen llega a 3 en la ruleta. En el 2 se escucha perfectamente. Y para que te hagas una idea suena como si estubiera pasando el limite del ampli y distorsiona.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> He echo una prueba, pero nose si es correcta He colocado un borne del voltimetro a la salida del ampli(en la resistencia ceramica), el otro borne a mi mano. Justo cuando toco la base con el dedo en el 3181 me da una tension de 1.5V pero cuando toco la base del 1264 no varia......


En realidad era así:
​ 


imgs dijo:


> Esto me ha dado por pensar que el problema es de este final, lo he desoldado y probado con tu metodo pero nada..... No tiene fugas


Que no tenga fugas no significa que esté bien  sospecho que el transistor está abierto, eso significa que no responde, no funciona.


imgs dijo:


> Sigo sin poder grabarte la distorsion, si te sirve de ayuda solo comienza a distorsionar cuando el volumen llega a 3 en la ruleta. En el 2 se escucha perfectamente. Y para que te hagas una idea suena como si estubiera pasando el limite del ampli y distorsiona.


Eso confirma mis dudas, te vendieron otra falsificación  el final PNP está dañado, no responde, no funciona...


----------



## imgs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En realidad era así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76402​
> Que no tenga fugas no significa que esté bien  sospecho que el transistor está abierto, eso significa que no responde, no funciona.
> 
> Eso confirma mis dudas, te vendieron otra falsificación  el final PNP está dañado, no responde, no funciona...


Ajjajajjaj vale vaya prueba hice.....

Pues voy a tener que ponerme serio con la tienda porque.... parece que me están tomando el pelo. Probare con el otro transistor que tengo haber.
Gracias luego te comento.


----------



## imgs (Jul 17, 2012)

Confirmada la prueba que me comentastes. El 1264 no variaba el voltaje al tocarlo mientras que el 3181 si. He probado el otro componente y nada, hace exactamente lo mismo.
Estoy planteandome cambiar de tienda de electronica....

Gracias por la ayuda ratmayor, seguire informando.


----------



## imgs (Jul 19, 2012)

No es el transistor final,  me ha dado por cambiar el 1264 del canal bueno al malo y funciona mal igual..... 
Ya no se que mirar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 19, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> No es el transistor final, me ha dado por cambiar el 1264 del canal bueno al malo y funciona mal igual.....
> Ya no se que mirar.


Primero ve a visitar a un brujo para que te quite la mala suerte! 

Oye, si te vendieron los finales falsos, existe la posibilidad de que te hayan vendido drivers falsos también... Intercambia los transistores de un canal a otro. Por experiencia te digo que lo que pasa con tu ampli es que el final no está trabajando, el driver es quien está amplificando, por alguna parte está interrumpida la linea o bien el transistor no sirve...


----------



## imgs (Jul 19, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Primero ve a visitar a un brujo para que te quite la mala suerte!
> 
> Oye, si te vendieron los finales falsos, existe la posibilidad de que te hayan vendido drivers falsos también... Intercambia los transistores de un canal a otro. Por experiencia te digo que lo que pasa con tu ampli es que el final no está trabajando, el driver es quien está amplificando, por alguna parte está interrumpida la linea o bien el transistor no sirve...


Creo que si tengo una suerte nefasta!!  He probado el driver a968 original y funciona pero seguimos con el mismo problema,  distorsiona y se calienta mucho! Voy a cambiar el driver 2344 por el original haber.... por probar a lo desesperado....xd



Si funciona el 2238 original pero la distorsión sigue ahí..... que mas puede estar causando el problema??


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 19, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Si funciona el 2238 original pero la distorsión sigue ahí..... que mas puede estar causando el problema??


​


----------



## imgs (Jul 21, 2012)

Revisando componentes que me has señalado la resistencia 266 me da 3.3Ω, mientras que las demas me dan valores identicos de 4.7Ω. Por esta minima variacion tendra un efecto de distorsion como el que tengo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Revisando componentes que me has señalado la resistencia 266 me da 3.3Ω, mientras que las demas me dan valores identicos de 4.7Ω. Por esta minima variacion tendra un efecto de distorsion como el que tengo?


Checaste las resistencias fuera del ampli? las variaciones en esas resistencias pueden causar distorsion, pero no tanto, solo si se abre alguna, te daría la falla que comentas... Revisa bien las conexiones entre los transistores, centrate en esa área, ya estás cerca, al menos lo "hiciste hablar" pero por alguna razón no está trabajando el transistor final PNP, vamos, ya falta poco.

El filosofo contemporáneo Ratmayor dice: Toda falla compleja es causada por una tontería.


----------



## imgs (Ago 1, 2012)

SOLUCIONADO!!!!! Era la maldita resistencia ceramica 

El terminal del exterior no tenia continuidad con ninguno, vamos que estaria quemada y por este motivo no permitia pasar señal al final y por tanto amplificaba el driver.

Muchisimas gracias Ratmayor!!! Sin tu ayuda no habria sido capaz de dar con ello


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 1, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> SOLUCIONADO!!!!! Era la maldita resistencia ceramica
> 
> El terminal del exterior no tenia continuidad con ninguno, vamos que estaria quemada y por este motivo no permitia pasar señal al final y por tanto amplificaba el driver.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias Ratmayor!!! Sin tu ayuda no habria sido capaz de dar con ello


jajaja felicidades, fue un placer haberte ayudado, saludos...


----------



## imgs (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola de nuevo ratmayor! Vuelvo a pedirte asesoramiento sobre la dichosa resistencia ceramica. Llevo buscandola desde que descubri que estaba rota, pero no hay manera. Solo la he encontrado en una empresa americana que no envia a españa.

Pero pensandolo, simplemente son dos resistencias que comparten una patilla. Por lo tanto con dos de estas valdria?
http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/resistencias-fijas-de-orificio-pasante/7473929/

Gracias otra vez!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 8, 2012)

Si, no es gran cosa, solo que es medio incomodo colocar las 2 resistencias, pero luego que le encuentras una caida, no hay problema...


----------



## imgs (Oct 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si, no es gran cosa, solo que es medio incomodo colocar las 2 resistencias, pero luego que le encuentras una caida, no hay problema...


Bueno lo del espacio no me importa!jeje Pues voy a comprarlas y a probar.

Gracias!


----------



## imgs (Nov 13, 2012)

Nada, instaladas dos resistencias ceramicas de 6W y 0.33ohm cada una y ya no se calienta los driver y si los finales(como debe ser) pero sigue distorsionando.....
No es gran medida como antes, pero si es bastante perceptible.... ya no se que mas cambiar! Por decimonovena vez ratmayor me podrias echar una mano otra vez?

Gracias!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2012)

Sentí que me invocaban... 

Distorsiona cuando subes el volumen o solo cuando está muy bajo?


----------



## imgs (Nov 14, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sentí que me invocaban...
> 
> Distorsiona cuando subes el volumen o solo cuando está muy bajo?


Se nota sobre todo cuando es un volumen bajo, aunque cuando esta alto no tiene un sonido demasiado claro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 14, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Se nota sobre todo cuando es un volumen bajo, aunque cuando esta alto no tiene un sonido demasiado claro.


Esto se debe a que los componentes que pusiste no son originales, cuando los transistores complementarios no tienen una ganacia cercana, la frecuencia se desfasa, para estar seguros de esta teoría, intercambia poco a poco los componentes de un canal a otro, cuando la falla se "mude" de canal, hayarás al culpable 

A! Olvidé mensionar que por favor subas tus mediciones para no andar tirando flechas


----------



## imgs (Nov 14, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto se debe a que los componentes que pusiste no son originales, cuando los transistores complementarios no tienen una ganacia cercana, la frecuencia se desfasa, para estar seguros de esta teoría, intercambia poco a poco los componentes de un canal a otro, cuando la falla se "mude" de canal, hayarás al culpable
> 
> A! Olvidé mensionar que por favor subas tus mediciones para no andar tirando flechas


Te refieres a este video para determinar la distorsion? O pruebas de voltaje en los transistores?





Otra vez a desmontar el amplificador!! que cruz

Por cierto me preocupo mas de drivers o finales? Seguro que no es posible que sean la causa las ceramicas?

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 14, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Te refieres a este video para determinar la distorsion? O pruebas de voltaje en los transistores?
> http://youtu.be/xyhuhjiMjyU
> 
> Otra vez a desmontar el amplificador!! que cruz











imgs dijo:


> Por cierto me preocupo mas de drivers o finales?


Ambos....



imgs dijo:


> Seguro que no es posible que sean la causa las ceramicas?


Si estas no son identicas, te pueden traer problemas...


----------



## imgs (Dic 10, 2012)

Perdona por tardar tanto pero estoy bastante liado estos dias.

He realizado varias pruebas, y por lo que he visto no es problema de la resistencia ceramica, ni por los finales ya que intercambiandolos tenia el mismo problema. Pero los driver tampoco parecen ser el problema!! He colocado los de sustitucion con los finales buenos y el mismo problema, tambien he puesto los driver originales con los finales buenos y mas de lo mismo....

Asique estoy perdido, ni driver, ni finales, ni ceramica ni nada.... y encima de alguna forma se ha vuelto a quemar la resistencia de 100(la inicial de este problema) y a sido a causa de poner los dos driver de sustitucion...

Todo muy raro....

Gracias!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 10, 2012)

Puf! Exorcisa a los duendes que tienes alli! 

Vamos hacer algo más, saca la etapa de corriente (BIAS, Drivers, Finales) y mide la tensión que hay en donde van las bases de los drivers y luego me cuentas...


----------



## imgs (Dic 12, 2012)

Listo, de base de un transistor a la base del otro son 20V de corriente continua. No muevo un dedo hasta que me digas algo no vaya a seguir quemando componentes

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 12, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Listo, de base de un transistor a la base del otro son 20V de corriente continua. No muevo un dedo hasta que me digas algo no vaya a seguir quemando componentes
> 
> Gracias


 No se me acobarde....

Con respecto a tierra, mide que voltajes hay en cada base, luego mide las resistencias del transistor de BIAS si las resistencias están bien, vuelve a medir con el transistor de BIAS instalado, enviame los valores del antes y el después....


----------



## imgs (Dic 12, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No se me acobarde....
> 
> Con respecto a tierra, mide que voltajes hay en cada base, luego mide las resistencias del transistor de BIAS si las resistencias están bien, vuelve a medir con el transistor de BIAS instalado, enviame los valores del antes y el después....


Perdon! Entre bases son 80V y bases a tierra, +-40V. Se me olvido desconectar el BIAS.
No existe resistencia ni entre los terminales del transistor ni desde los terminales a masa.
Con el BIAS conectado mismos valores.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 12, 2012)

En el trasistor de bias hay un par de resistencias en la base, estas completamente seguro de que no las tiene?


----------



## imgs (Dic 12, 2012)

No te entendí bien, pese que me decías que midiese el vías desconectado.
Esta noche mido esas resistencias


----------



## imgs (Dic 12, 2012)

He medido la resistencia de los bias de cada canal y es idéntica: base-emisor 2.16k y base-colector 1.5k. Todo esto con los vías conectados a la placa


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 12, 2012)

Debería medir 2.2k, pero la diferencia no es gran cosa, mediste los voltajes? mide sin y con los transistores de BIAS montados solamente (aun no conectes la etapa de potencia)


----------



## imgs (Dic 12, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Debería medir 2.2k, pero la diferencia no es gran cosa, mediste los voltajes? mide sin y con los transistores de BIAS montados solamente (aun no conectes la etapa de potencia)


Los voltajes del Bias del canal afectado es de 39-36-37v con masa. Y el de los Bias del canal en funcionamiento es de -1-1-0,1v.
Esto creo que me indica que el Bias o algo antes no funciona como debería no??. 

Por cierto me he cargado el final 3181 y no tengo mas Me toca comprar mas.jjajjaja

Gracias!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2012)

Si te indica eso es porque el BIAS no está funcionando, a no ser que hayas medido el canal dañado sin el transistor de BIAS y el canal operativo con el transistor instalado, si lo hiciste así te estás saboteando tu mismo  Olvidate que el canal operativo existe y centrate sobre el dañado, la idea de medir los terminales de las bases de los drivers, sin el transistor de BIAS, ni los drivers, ni los finales, es comprobar que el VAS está funcionando bien... Para esto es que es necesario que midas con y si  el transistor de BIAS sin instalar drivers ni finales...


----------



## imgs (Dic 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si te indica eso es porque el BIAS no está funcionando, a no ser que hayas medido el canal dañado sin el transistor de BIAS y el canal operativo con el transistor instalado, si lo hiciste así te estás saboteando tu mismo  Olvidate que el canal operativo existe y centrate sobre el dañado, la idea de medir los terminales de las bases de los drivers, sin el transistor de BIAS, ni los drivers, ni los finales, es comprobar que el VAS está funcionando bien... Para esto es que es necesario que midas con y si  el transistor de BIAS sin instalar drivers ni finales...


La prueba que hice fue con el BIAS conectado a la placa, en el canal afectado, sin drivers ni finales.
Voltajes de los driver
b=0 c=39.7v e=39.6v con BIAS y sin el
b=0 c=39.7v e=39.7v  con BIAS y sin el

Voltajes del BIAS
Los voltajes del Bias del canal afectado es de 39-36-37v con masa.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2012)

Pareciera que el BIAS no anda... Dices que pasando los componentes de un canal al otro, la falla perciste en el mismo canal?


----------



## imgs (Dic 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pareciera que el BIAS no anda... Dices que pasando los componentes de un canal al otro, la falla perciste en el mismo canal?


Exacto, cambiando los componentes del canal sano al otro tengo el mismo problemas. Solo me queda intercambiar BIAS y probar. Sueldo los componentes y con el otro BIAS?


----------



## FailSafe (Dic 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pareciera que el BIAS no anda... Dices que pasando los componentes de un canal al otro, la falla perciste en el mismo canal?



Perdón si me meto, llevo un par de días siguiendo este post, y si pasa eso y hay mediciones raras, por que no revisas las pistas de la placa que no estén cortadas, ya sea por accidente al andar retirando y poniendo componentes o lo que sea. Para tener alguna otra cosa por donde tirar... Que la posibilidad tambien la hay. Saludos y suerte con el tema, os seguiré leyendo!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2012)

Si, por la falla que comentas, parece un problema de BIAS, intercambialos a ver que pasa, pero ten cuidado, usa una lampara en serie de al menos 50w en la alimentación del ampli, no vaya a ser que destruyas los otros finales...


----------



## imgs (Dic 13, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si, por la falla que comentas, parece un problema de BIAS, intercambialos a ver que pasa, pero ten cuidado, usa una lampara en serie de al menos 50w en la alimentación del ampli, no vaya a ser que destruyas los otros finales...


Probare el BIAS en buenas condiciones con el canal en el que tengo problemas, para evitar cargarme los finales originales 
Pero igualmente, cuando dices alimentacion del ampli, a que te refieres? 50w a 12v la bombilla? O que voltaje?

No te preocupes toda la ayuda es poca!! Te comento, con los drivers fuera si es posible que las pistas esten desconectadas por soldar/desoldar, pero cuando estan los driver/finales instalados si me aseguro que haya continuidad entre pistas y componentes Creo que te refieres a eso.

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2012)

La tensión de alimentación de tu ampli. Supongo que trabajas con 220V / 50hz, la lampara debe ser incandecente y conectarla en serie con la toma de alimentación. Para más información, busca en el foro...


----------



## imgs (Dic 13, 2012)

Ah!! Te refieres a la alimentacion general, a la tension de red.

Crees que sin ningun transistor con fugas correre riesgos a probar con el BIAS bueno? Tambien puedo probar el transistor de BIAS con tu metodo de medida no?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 13, 2012)

imgs dijo:


> Ah!! Te refieres a la alimentacion general, a la tension de red.
> 
> Crees que sin ningun transistor con fugas correre riesgos a probar con el BIAS bueno? Tambien puedo probar el transistor de BIAS con tu metodo de medida no?


Cualquier transistor puede ser medido así, pero sería bueno que tambíen hicieras pruebas convencionales. Si el transistor de BIAS falla, puede causar lo siguiente: Si se abre (no conduce) el amplificador corre riesgo de incendiarse  ya que no hay polarización de bases. Si el transistor está en corto (Conduce para todos lados como si midieras un alambre) El amplificador puede funcionar, lo hará muy mal, distorsionará y sobre calentará...


----------



## imgs (Dic 14, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cualquier transistor puede ser medido así, pero sería bueno que tambíen hicieras pruebas convencionales. Si el transistor de BIAS falla, puede causar lo siguiente: Si se abre (no conduce) el amplificador corre riesgo de incendiarse  ya que no hay polarización de bases. Si el transistor está en corto (Conduce para todos lados como si midieras un alambre) El amplificador puede funcionar, lo hará muy mal, distorsionará y sobre calentará...


Acabo de medir el BIAS y funciona correctamente 
Con tension (no me acuerdo bien si positiva o negativa) en el colector, no obtengo voltaje ni en emisor ni colector polarizando el colector al reves si conduce....

Haber si te aclara algo esta prueba, que la ahora mismo nose como realizar la prueba con la bombilla, no tengo un casquillo libre....

Y ya me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo, que uno de los finales si es original(que ya he quemado los dos de recambio) 

Gracias!!!


----------



## imgs (Dic 18, 2012)

Bueno parece ser que tema solucionado, probé con el final 3181 original en el canal afectado, el 1264 de sustitución y drivers originales de ese canal y se escucho perfectamente, sin nada de distorsión. Esta semana me llegan otro 3181 ya te contare que tal va...  Haber si lo conseguimos de una vez!!


----------



## imgs (Dic 27, 2012)

TEMA SOLUCIONADO o eso espero, fue conseguir otro 8131 diferente y suena sin distorsion. Veremos que tal se porta este final de año en una fiesta

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda de todos!!! En concreto la tuya ratmayor


----------

